# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Árboles en el castillo de Montesquiu, Barcelona

## perdiguera

Al norte de la provincia de Barcelona está el pueblo de Montesquiu, casi lindando con Girona en el camino a Ripoll y Puigcerdá por la collada de Tossas.

El sábado estuve viendo la zona y le hice unas fotos a los árboles del parque del llamado castillo de Montesquiu, propiedad de la Diputación de Barcelona.
Desconozco el nombre de todos ellos pero me encantaron por su porte y dimensiones así como por su variedad.

Aquí van unas cuantas imágenes de algunos de sus ejemplares.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece un sitio precioso, no tienes fotos de la zona?

----------


## perdiguera

Busca en castillos en embalses.net puse unas imágenes del castillo.
La verdad es que forma parte de un parque natural de la Diputación de Barcelona. Y está muy bien cuidado.

----------


## eldelassetas

El primero parece un Abies pinsapo, el segundo un alerce (fijate si pierde las hojas en invierno), el tercero un Chamaecyparis lawsoniana (las piñas son como las de los cipreses pero enanas), y todos los demás (menos el último que es otro abeto), cedros.

----------

